# San Diego brisk rides......



## siclmn (Feb 7, 2004)

Coming to San Diego from Seattle for a week maybe two. I was wondering which club to look up rides for a brisk pace similar to the Cascade Bicycle Club rides that we have here. I have seen a list of clubs for San Diego but they seem to only list weekend rides. Is there a daily brisk ride available?


----------



## moab63 (Aug 7, 2006)

*Swamis have different ride times and*

dates even mtb rainy day rides.


----------

